# Anyone got a tethered phone working for laptop broadband?



## rossiya (May 5, 2010)

I want to use a data cable from a cellphone to get broadband on my laptop. The cables are typically dependent on the phone connector, the most popular being Mini USB. So I may need a Mini USB to USB cable.

From searching I read that drivers download from the phone to an MS os only.  Has anyone configured a tether setup for *BSD?


----------



## mav@ (May 5, 2010)

If you are talking about MSWM-based communicator - probably the only way now is to use Bluetooth (PAN or DUN profiles) for internet access, while USB for power. At least I haven't fount the way to use USB cable for internet access via MSWM device.


----------



## darkmark (May 5, 2010)

My phone connects as a ugen device normally when connected (unless I select mass storage mode on the phone), but if you kldload umodem it appears as a umodem device.   From there you can use ppp to connect to the network of your provider using the tty device presented by umodem / ucom.


----------



## rossiya (May 6, 2010)

Ahh great to see others have looked under the hood.  I found some point-to-point rc script pages that are hopefully vendor-neutral.  I never found BSD success stories with millenicom and besides this way, with a tether, I can unhook the phone for weekend use.


----------

